# Goat jumping into cow feeder to pee



## Fire_N_The_Hole (3 mo ago)

Just as the title says. My goat goes out of her way to walk across the paddock, enter the cow side, jump into a 12ft long by 3ft high covered feeder, pee and poop, then jump out. 

She passes the exit of the paddock that leads to an open field but prefers this. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either keep her totally away from there or extend the 3 ft height.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Goats. 🤷🏼‍♀️
Can you change the cover to prevent her from jumping in?
Maybe a picture of your feeder set up will give some people ideas on how to help if you aren’t able to keep her out of the cows side completely.


----------



## Fire_N_The_Hole (3 mo ago)

Same type of feeder but 12ft long. Can't make the walls taller because the cows heads will hit the roof. This goat can jump over a 4ft fence with no problems. So if I raised the walls it wouldn't make a difference.

I'm just curious why in the world she would walk across a paddock, pass the exit to the field only to jump into the feeder and pee on the hay. Then she eats a little bit. Jumps out and walks away.

She's not jumping in there for the hay. She has hay and grain to eat.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I’m not gonna lie… I love how big of jerks goats are 😂😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yeah, I’m not sure you could modify that kind of feeder and still allow the cows and horses to feed from it successfully.
I wonder if you spent a few mornings walking her past the opening to the cows side and making her go to the field if that would help?
I don’t know how feasible that would be with your mornings tho.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would find her another home for the goat. The goat is wasting expensive feed. 

Modifying that feeder type which is for horses and cattle would be difficult to achieve. You don’t want injury to happen to them.


----------

